# Traumatised Rabbit?



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

We recently got a rabbit from a family we know as they no longer wanted him, i've noticed a few concerning behaviours which I assume to be a result of psychological damage. First a little of his background...He was with his previous owners for 2 years and kept in an indoor hutch form which he rarely left as explained by the owners. The owners also have a dog which barks at the rabbit and dare I say a very loud and extremely hyperactive child for which the rabbit was bought. How the rabbit was handled by the child I simply can't say but it's become apparent that the rabbit has seldom been handled judging by his reaction and eagerness to get away from people. Whilst he was in his indoor hutch here he would thump his foot down in intervals every 15 seconds or so. I have since let him out to roam around the room (with supervision off course) and he has calmed down but displayed another worrying steriotypical behaviour, he was gradually rocking his head from side to side and fleeing as though startled for no reason than settling back down again. I'm not sure if this is typical of him or a result of stress form the move here but it certainly isn't normal. At the moment he's chowing down on a carrot I put in the room earlier and looks rather inquisitive I'll remain with him until he's completely calmed and settled for the night.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is he pink eyed?

I used to have a bun that "scanned" but never followed by a bolting behaviour. He lived until he was 11, so i assume it wasnt harmful.

Found a couple of links that may be helpful, as i dont know a huge amount about it tbh.

Scanning / Bad Eyesight - Rabbits United Forum

Rabbits: New bunny has head &#39;spasms&#39;, eye scanning and is grinding it&#39;s teeth, inner ear infection, head tilt

The bunny forum is great btw.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks very much for the links, I'll certainly take this information on board. He's a lop with blue eyes but when we take him to the vets I'll make them aware of the behaviour and ask them to examine his eyes as well as ears for any sign of inner ear infection to rule out physical causes. Thankfully he has not been grinding his teeth so I don't belive him to be in any discomfort!

Just realised this is in the rodents section, no wonder I had trouble finding it again lol, my touch pad is reallly dodgy and must have flicked onto rodents when I thought I clicked on rabbits lol.


----------



## LuckyBunny (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a rabbit rescuer in Southern California (USA).

If you'd like to learn more about bunnies, please visit the House Rabbit Society. There are excellent links and information about rabbit care: House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide

Also, rabbits are NOT rodents. They are actually members of the lagomorph family.

They are actually more like horses than rodents. My vet actually refers to them as "mini-horses."

If your rabbit is not spayed or neutered, I recommend you do that. It will make your bunny a much more pleasant companion.

Also, research rabbit dietary needs a bit more. I would not recommend feeding an entire carrot to a bunny. Contrary to popular belief (and culture), rabbits are not the best food for rabbits.

Bunnies desperately need large quantities of fresh, Timothy hay each day. It's the most important food you can provide.

Good luck!

Tamara
Lucky Bunny Rabbit Rescue
Temecula, California, USA


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

LuckyBunny said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a rabbit rescuer in Southern California (USA).
> 
> ...


Yes I know, as already stated, the posting to the rodents section was by pure accident. Being a student of Zoo Biology I naturally take an interest in the evolution, physiology and psychology of animals, correct husbandry is also of interest to me and I wouldn't have gotten an animal without obtaining adequate knowledge first. The carrot was simply a treat, this has no reflection on the animals true diet. Carrots do contain some good nutrional constituents which is why I feed them as treats. you've come on rather strong which I realise was certainly not intentional but would have appreciated a little more probing into my own personal knowledge before assuming I didn't know these facts.

I shall take a look at your link now and see if there's any information I can take on board relavent to my situation.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

How long have you had the bun for? he may just need time to settle down and realise that he's in a safe place now. 

Alan often spooks at nothing and will bolt off for no reason- I think he just makes himself jump sometimes!

He's probably just a bit nervous and jumpy and will settle with time and TLC but its always worth taking them tot he vet for a check up


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

He's very new, we only just got him yesterday but I don't like leaving anything to chance lol. He does seem much more settled today and has picked out his favourite spot to settle down in but I've still noticed his head bobbing slightly from side to side although he doesn't seem to be in any form of discomfort. I was thinking perhaps it was psychological as animals that have experianced traumas (such as the dog always barking at him with previous owners in this case) can develop these stereotypies, but will definately have him checked out at the vets for any potential physical causes too. It could just be me totally worrying over nothing as usual but i'm the type of person that if I see something unusual i'll have it checked asap to be on the safe side!  I'm just over-cautious me lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh and here's some pics of him! 




























When we go to the vets we'll also make sure that he is definately a he...that chin isn't the most masculine feature lol


----------



## meeveebee (Aug 8, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know my two, Rosie the lop more so, do tend to have these moments where they will jump up or stamp or flee for no actual reason that we can see..

Rosie also runs around quite madly then lies down then jumps back up again and runs about beofre crashing again.. could be stretching his legs??

Im not sure about the head rocking from side to side though, is it extreme or quite a gentle sway?? mine sway forward and back but I dont think I've seen side to side...

I think over time he will relax with you, it's building that trust up and him knowing that your not going to harm him, give it a few months and he will be following you around :thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah you put up pictures while I was typing!! what a sweetie!

there is a thread around somewhere about lops being easily startled as there range of vision is limited as is their hearing..


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

the Swaying is gentle , i'll see if I can google something on lops being easily startled, would like to learn more about it! thanks for that! :thumbup:


----------



## meeveebee (Aug 8, 2010)

Jaspers head tends to sway side to side a lot, very gently. Mostly when he is sitting still or laying down. I think it is just something he does - I often wonder if it is because he is so nosey and needs to see everything that is happening all the time.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

meeveebee said:


> Jaspers head tends to sway side to side a lot, very gently. Mostly when he is sitting still or laying down. I think it is just something he does - I often wonder if it is because he is so nosey and needs to see everything that is happening all the time.


Haha yeah, it could be a nosey bunny behaviour lol, he seems to do it more when he's chilled too!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My boy that swayed was a lop. 

He's a stunner.


----------



## Sefra22 (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beautiful rabbit! Sounds like he is in a much better home now, and I'm sure over time he'll feel more secure. I am currently fostering a rabbit who was left pregnant by the side of the road in a box with no food or water for two days. 

When we brought her home, I was disturbed by how dirty the poor thing was. She must have been kept in a cage all the time, because even when we gave her room to run around she would urinate and then lay in it. She is white with tan spots, so the urine stains were very noticeable. Being that she was ready to give birth at any time, I did not want to attempt to bathe her.

She gave birth to seven bunnies 6 weeks ago and it doing sooo much better. She is now urinating exclusively in her litter box, and remarkably so are the littles ones, as well.

She is cleaning herself regularly, and seems more relaxed.:thumbsup:

Hang in there, hope all goes well with the vet!

Lisa:thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww he's beautiful!!! Most of the lops we rescued from tiny dark cages were 'scanning', several are completely blind  Id get his eyes checked by a vet, sounds like he is partially sighted at least if he is scanning and easily startled. Thankgoodness you rescued him, well done


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so glad you took him on!! He is lovely. My Amos is a bit of a thumper. If I woke him up or disturb him in some way - he runs off and thumbs. Hope the little guy is ok.
Jacqui


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cat001 said:


> the Swaying is gentle , i'll see if I can google something on lops being easily startled, would like to learn more about it! thanks for that! :thumbup:


I've been watching mine like a hawk and I have only seen Chester do it! more backwards and forwards though, when he is sat down


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sefra22 said:


> What a beautiful rabbit! Sounds like he is in a much better home now, and I'm sure over time he'll feel more secure. I am currently fostering a rabbit who was left pregnant by the side of the road in a box with no food or water for two days.
> 
> When we brought her home, I was disturbed by how dirty the poor thing was. She must have been kept in a cage all the time, because even when we gave her room to run around she would urinate and then lay in it. She is white with tan spots, so the urine stains were very noticeable. Being that she was ready to give birth at any time, I did not want to attempt to bathe her.
> 
> ...


Awwwww poor bunny, so glad it all ended well for her!

Just so everyone knows he seems content now to just chill in a quite little corner. Now he's in a bit of a routine he doesn't seem so anxious anymore, I think he's starting to realise he's not going to be locked in the hutch all day but will be given hours of free roam around the garden and in the house which he loves by the looks of things! I've also noticed he doesn't seem to 'scan' so much so think the problem being his eyes is very likely the case.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

What a sweetie of a bun! he's so sweet!!


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

He looks such a sweetie and I'm glad you took him in, Also glad he doesn't have a dog barking at him all the while some people just don't have a clue when they decide to get pets for their children.


----------

